# Need help finding  spotted salamanders



## Ewok (Mar 3, 2007)

I would like to find some  spotted salamanders, I read they start  moving about and breeding  in the first of march around creeks and moist areas.
I thought you all might have some tips on finding them succesfully.

also if you tips on finding newts, that would be cool too.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Mar 3, 2007)

Around here, I find them just where you mentioned.. underneath a lot of moist leaf litter and old, rotting logs.. wood.. etc. We always used to find them with the Biology lab classes on our field ventures. 

Newts should be in the shallower, muddy parts of the creek beds.. underneath rocks and such. 

You may find a few crayfish in these areas, too... depending on where you are again.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 3, 2007)

Pools of water are filled with their mature larvae in june or july upstate NY. I remember I went camping at Lake Wakonda campground and there were a few vernal pools, each 2 feet deep. They were swarming with mature spotted salamander larvae and treefrog tadpoles, so many they would fill a net each time I dipped it in! 

Within 2 days the pools completely dried out, I mean absolutely no water left, all but a few turned to adults. The ones that were still larvae were dying, so I took them all out and put them in a small stream and they swam away and hid under the rocks.


I kept a few larvae that were ready to turn to adults anyday, they took longer to mature because I provided them with water still and plenty of live blackworms.

The day after it poured, I guess so the new adults could navigate across the land and find a place to live.

Within about 2 weeks of coming home they all matured .

Anyway here is the link to the campground I went to, you'll find plenty of spotted's there, and the occasional cane toad. It's located in NY

http://www.wakondacampground.com/


----------



## Ewok (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks for the info,  I forgot to mention that I am in Rhode Island, we haven't had much snow, and its been in the 40's during the day, do you all think the salamnders will  be out and about much yet?

Also, if I am able to find some, how long do mature male and female salamders live?

I would really like to find a marbled salamander, but they are not as common around here.


That Lake Wakonda looks like a great place to camp.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 3, 2007)

[]Kaliningrad[];841539 said:
			
		

> thanks for the info,  I forgot to mention that I am in Rhode Island, we haven't had much snow, and its been in the 40's during the day, do you all think the salamnders will  be out and about much yet?
> 
> Also, if I am able to find some, how long do mature male and female salamders live?
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen a spotted salamander here... only striped ones... I have seen them in more nothern N.E. states though... Salamanders were on my checklist for this year also.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Mar 4, 2007)

My dad once found a spotted salamander while hiking in the adirondacks, it lived with us for about seven years (it was pretty big when we found it) before mysteriously passing away.

My friends would often say they'd get a spotted salamander in their pool, or find them in small muddy pools and streams that form in the spring.

They really make great pets   Mine got so tame it would only eat out of my hand, and would come out from under its frisbee (water dish and favorite hide to dig under) when I'd call it's name! Dunno if it actually heard me or just knew that the commotion meant feeding time.  

Also keep on the lookout for jefferson's salamanders, I have four of those, one of which we've had for nearly 10 years! The others we've had about 6 or 7 years now. They are really easy low maintenance pets and so much fun to observe. Every month or so we take them out for a bath and a swim in the lid of a giant plastic tub with about an inch of water. They're really beautiful salamanders when they get cleaned up, hehe.

I would also love a marbled, but dunno if I'd be able to find them in my hometown (in upstate NY).

As far as newts, I've kept eastern newts (both the land phase and water phase), they're great little guys. The red efts are tougher to take care of, but the water phase is always hungry and easy to please. Look for still, permanent ponds with lots of plants, just sweep with a net and hope you get lucky, or disturb the vegetation and look for them swimming away.

Don't think anything will really be out yet, the weather could still take a turn for the worse, but who knows. Good luck!


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah when I had my spotted salamander it would actually look up at me everytime I peeked over the tank. When it wanted to eat it would try to climb up the tank thats how much it liked to eat! Earthworms were a favorite and quickly eaten.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 4, 2007)

Window wells are a good place to look, they often fall in them while travelling.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah the certainly love worms, though you need to make sure to keep em separated at feeding time so they don't try to eat the same one! I've had that problem many times, hehe. They'll ignore the worm in front of them just to go investigate what the other salamander has, thrashing around. They get mealworms in the winter though, and they like them as long as they wiggle.


----------



## Hank (Mar 4, 2007)

*Spotties*

The adult spotted salimander will migrate to breeding pools in late winter and early spring.  You can find them out on the roads at night during or after a warm rain.  Also check local swampy areas and in shallow pools.  Take a net and a flash light.  During the day you may find their egg masses in these pools.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 4, 2007)

*road cruising and seining*

I have taken spotted sallies  by seining fishless water holes.  Road cruising during or  after heavy rains are sometimes productive too.  Air temp of 55 F brings out all sorts of spring breeding herps.  Good luck!  Feb - March is the best time .


----------



## Ewok (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips and info, I'll have to go looking for some this coming Sat. the weather should be in the mid 50's then. I look forward to finding a few.


----------

